# Legge sulla caccia



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/10/se.../caccia-deregulation/caccia-deregulation.htmlhttp://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...ia_b0581f24-0e07-11de-b3a4-00144f02aabc.shtml



io non ho parole. Ma con tutto quello che non va in questo paese di cacca questi deficienti partoriscono 'ste leggi del menga???
a prescindere la tutela delle specie protette delle quali  ora se ne fottono , del fatto che possano sparare a qualsiasi cosa che vola e non... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma a 16 anni mettergli in mano la doppietta non è un po' prestino???vedremo i risultati...
poi sentivo la littizzetto che diceva (spero fosse una cazzata) che si potrà sparare a qualsiasi animale che disturba...
io non lo so, mi sembra che siano tutti pazzi...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

bhè? non mi cagate??


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

odio la caccia x sport
sparare a povere bestiole cosi' x passatempo
giustifico la caccia x sopravivenza ma quello e' un altro discorso


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> odio la caccia x sport
> sparare a povere bestiole cosi' x passatempo
> giustifico la caccia x sopravivenza ma quello e' un altro discorso


sì ma a prescindere, hai letto??
si portano dietro nella gabbietta un uccellino per richiamare gli altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi possono sparare anche agli uccelli che stanno migrando mentre prima non si poteva. In più non solo nella propria residenza ma anche fuori


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma a prescindere, hai letto??
> si portano dietro nella gabbietta un uccellino per richiamare gli altri
> 
> 
> ...


 ho letto ora ...vergognoso
magari al primo minorenne che gli scappa un colpo nella direzione sbagliata la cambieranno di nuovo


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

l'unica cosa che mi consola è che ogni anno in parecchi cacciatori s'ammazzano tra loro....


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

oddio io odio la caccia e detesto chi la pratica come semplice passatempo ma da qui a dire di esser felice x i vari incidenti di caccia......


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi consola è che ogni anno in parecchi cacciatori s'ammazzano tra loro....


non abbastanza. speriamo che ora qualche sedicenne spari ad minchiam e ne faccia fuori un bel poì


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non abbastanza. speriamo che ora qualche sedicenne spari ad minchiam e ne faccia fuori un bel poì


 eh occhio a parlare cosi
xche nn e' detto che chi spara ad minchiam debba x forza colpire x sbaglio altri cacciatori...c'e anche gente che con la caccia c'entra poco


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oddio io odio la caccia e detesto chi la pratica come semplice passatempo ma da qui a dire di esser felice x i vari incidenti di caccia......


io invece ne sono strafelice
oggi sparano a passerotti e uccellini per il gusto di sparare .
Che s'impallinino fra di loro per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eh occhio a parlare cosi
> xche nn e' detto che chi spara ad minchiam debba x forza colpire x sbaglio altri cacciatori...c'e anche gente che con la caccia c'entra poco


appunto 

allora capisci la cazzata di questa legge che permette a qualsiasi psicopatico pure minorenne (non votano, non guidano ma possono sparare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   d'imbracciare un fucile e con la scusa della caccia di fare fuori chi desidera


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2009)

*...meglio tardi che mai...*

...se volete firmare la petizione....


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10561


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se volete firmare la petizione....
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10561



grazie. non avevo visto.
firmato


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2009)

è una grande idiozia (ma la caccia stessa lo è per me)ma mi auguro proprio che non ne debba pagare la scelleratezza nessuno con la propria vita.


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2009)

http://www.olambientalista.it/ddlprocaccia.htm


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.olambientalista.it/ddlprocaccia.htm


terrificante.
Io rimango sempre più basita....
ma li scelgono con il lanternino sti qua??


----------



## Old reale (16 Marzo 2009)

propongo si liberizzi totalmente la caccia agli orsi (franco naturalmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Sad (16 Marzo 2009)

*ok ...*



Iago ha detto:


> ...se volete firmare la petizione....
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10561


fatto!


----------



## lale75 (16 Marzo 2009)

"La caccia sarà uno sport solo quando anche gli animali avranno un fucile"non ricordo dove l'ho letto ma concordo..


----------



## Old reale (16 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> "La caccia sarà uno sport solo quando anche gli animali avranno un fucile"non ricordo dove l'ho letto ma concordo..


contando che la natura, come disse un certo Giacomo, è "maligna" e che sì, gli animali sono carini, amorevoli, belli ecc...ma anche terribilmente feroci, insensibili, ecc.......secondo queste ultime caratteristiche direi proprio che gli animali i fucili già li hanno...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> contando che la natura, come disse un certo Giacomo, è "maligna" e che sì, gli animali sono carini, amorevoli, belli ecc...ma anche terribilmente feroci, insensibili, ecc.......secondo queste ultime caratteristiche direi proprio che gli animali i fucili già li hanno...


a parte coprirli di merda in volo non so che posson fare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2009)

Se mettiamo in fila le "grandi opere" legislative di questo governo ...non ci resta che


----------



## Nobody (17 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se mettiamo in fila le "grandi opere" legislative di questo governo ...non ci resta che


 D'altronde è stato votato dalla maggioranza degli italiani... e si che non sono nuovi, quindi li si dovrebbe conoscere. Vuol dire che di certe porcate, in fondo, a tanta gente importa ben poco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> D'altronde è stato votato dalla maggioranza degli italiani... e si che non sono nuovi, quindi li si dovrebbe conoscere. Vuol dire che di certe porcate, in fondo, a tanta gente importa ben poco...


 ...o forse le vogliono.


----------

